# 15 month old waking up with gas every 2 hours!



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

(X-posted in nutrition) Help please! The past 4 nights my 15 month DS has been waking up every 2 hours screaming with gas pains. He's fine during the day, nothing new has been added to his diet, and I've tried gripe water, mylicon, and even tylenol on the off chance it was his teeth and not actually gas. I've been researching gassy foods but I'm having a hard time coming up with some kind of meal plan from them.

For breakfast he just had oatmeal and some freeze dried mango. I'm trying to get him to drink rice milk instead of cow's milk and drink more water (I BF too).

I have NO clue why this is happening.

Here's what he ate for dinner the last 3 nights... maybe someone else will see some kind of pattern.

Sunday: Chicken sauteed with mushrooms, wine, onions and garlic (he didn't eat much of this), roasted potatoes, like half a piece of cauliflower, and some baked apple

Monday: Leftover pasta, breaded chicken, and eggplant rollatine from a party we went to over the weekend so I'm not completely positive about ingredients, and half a banana (and DH gave him a couple bites of ice cream)

Tuesday: Egg omelet with tomatoes, spinach, onion, and cheese, some tater tots and taylor ham, and a bite of homemade cinnamon bun

So I don't see anything in common from the last 3 dinners.... anyone? I'm getting less sleep than when he was a newborn. And I hate seeing my baby in so much pain.

P.S. I called the pedi and talked to a nurse but she wasn't overly helpful.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Cauliflower is very gas inducing and the effects can last days. Broccoli can have a similar effect. Try some infant Boiron homeopathic for gas pains/colic. That helped us enormously! It's called Cocyntal and your local HFS should have it.

Onion wreaks havoc on my stomach -- I can't eat it hardly at all as it gives me terrible gas. You might also try cutting out the wheat/gluten in his diet, as that can cause bad gas pains for some people.

But either way, in the meantime get some Cocyntal. The adult version is Carbo Vegetabilis and it works GREAT for me. The Cocyntal works awesome for our little one too -- that and Baby's Bliss Gripe Water. Mylicon is worthless in our house.

And it could be dairy -- though cheese and yogurt should be easier on his tum.

Or it could just be lingering after effects from the cauliflower. Try cutting some of these things from his diet, get the Cocyntal and see if that helps?

Sorry he's suffering.







Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

I dont have much advice but wanted to let you know I could have written the exact same post just a few weeks ago. It lasted for about a month I think, and he woke up screaming and crying every hour or two. The only thing that soothed him was a bottle (no longer bfing), he was having like 3 a night, no ideal. Just in the past two weeks it stopped. I didnt do anything different to his diet, but I did notice that he started eating more solids and I started watering down his goat milk a bit, because he was drinking around 30 ounces, which I felt was way too much (bm is different, I feel). One thing I do know is wheat and dairy can be hard on a tummy. right when he turned 15 months it got better, so hang in there, maybe it is a stage that will pass.
My son loves veggies, so I was wondering if the broccoli and others were causing gas. He still eats them and the gas has gone away! Hopefully this will be your experience too. Goat milk is supposedly easier on the system.
Sarah


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

We go through this a couple of times a week. Sometimes it is bad, other times he just groans a little, lets out gas and falls back asleep. It's always been like this so I am used to it. I tried everything to figure out what was causing it and have yet to figure it out, so unfortunately I cannot help you. Just wanted to let you know that you weren't alone.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

The only thing that helped with my dd's gas was homeopathics. I tried the ones listed by the pp, and they did not help. It was not until I went to an intuitive healer / homeopath who did muscle testing that dd's digestive issues were resolved. If you live in SE Michigan, I can give a referral







.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

oh lordy did we ever have a problem with gas over here when dd was younger!!!







poor thing couldn't figure out how to expel it on her own quite yet and she would scream at random times from it too.

What helped her was laying her on the floor and bicycling her legs, pushing her knees in toward her chest a bit. She liked this too so it made it easier. I also did some warm washcloths to the tummy, and rubbed her tummy in a circuluar motion to help get the trapped gas out.

None of the 'oral' gas products ever helped her (simethicone drops and the like)

She's still gassy now, even though she's cut back on her veggie consumption considerably in the last few months (not by mama's choice) except that now she knows how to get her gas out, and she makes a big deal of letting everyone know that she's 'tooted'


----------

